# New Range Launch - All Day Vapes CBD E-Liquids



## YeOldeOke (11/9/19)

Today we are launching a major new range in our e liquid lineup!

Our new CBD range has been crafted to deliver the best quality CBD with the most flexibility in order to suit individual needs and vaping styles.

CBD Isolate Vape Juice
Certified by Laboratory Analysis
Contains 0% THC

We offer the juices in 30ml and 60ml volumes
CBD content 100mg, 200mg, 300mg, 500mg and 1000mg options

Choose the combo that best suits your vaping style/requirements.

A few puffs now and then - high CBD content
More like normal vaping - low CBD content, more volume,
These juices can be used in all vaping equipment from pods and other MTL to DTL sub-ohm.
For the latter, use temperature control, set at 165-170C (330-340F). At higher temps you will start destroying the CBD. We would recommend no more than 30W, maybe 40W for this.
Some info to help you- https://alldayvapes.co.za/cbd-vape-juice-usage/

We are launching with 5 of our most-loved flavours, adjusted for the CBD vape.




*CBD E-Liquid Pineapple & Lychee*




CBD E-Liquid Cherry




*CBD E-Liquid Chilled Blackcurrant*





*CBD E-Liquid Chilled Red Berries*





*CBD E-Liquid ADV Gold Menthol*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/9/19)




----------



## Mollie (11/9/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> View attachment 177414
> 
> 
> Today we are launching a major new range in our e liquid lineup!
> ...


The chocmint shake looks yummy but I've never vaped any CBD e juice got no idea what its like 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/9/19)

The vaper said:


> The chocmint shake looks yummy but I've never vaped any CBD e juice got no idea what its like
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


@The vaper The Chocmint Shake is also available as a normal juice and nic salts.


----------



## Mollie (11/9/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> @The vaper The Chocmint Shake is also available as a normal juice and nic salts.


I see alldayvapes is in Equestria do they got a shop cause its close to me 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/9/19)

The vaper said:


> I see alldayvapes is in Equestria do they got a shop cause its close to me
> 
> Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


We do not have a collection point, we ship by courier countrywide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (11/9/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> We do not have a collection point, we ship by courier countrywide.


Ok thats ok will order a juice and then test it

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (11/9/19)

YeOldeOke said:


> View attachment 177414
> 
> 
> Today we are launching a major new range in our e liquid lineup!
> ...



That's amazing @YeOldeOke! You're really in the fast lane!!! Wishing you great success with the CBD range! (And thanks for the info regarding temp and wattage!)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (13/9/19)

We have added 2 more options to our CBD range!


 
Flavourless CBD Vape Juice


 
Menthol CBD Vape Juice with a choice of 3 menthol strengths


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/9/19)

Another popular flavour added to our CBD vape juice.




CBD E-liquid Mango


----------

